# washing down your ATV



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Gonna take my machine to the car wash for a good cleaning. Never did it before, so I'm wondering if you have to be careful not to get engine saturated or just give er hell with the spray hose?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

greelhappy said:


> Gonna take my machine to the car wash for a good cleaning. Never did it before, so I'm wondering if you have to be careful not to get engine saturated or just give er hell with the spray hose?


Give 'er hell... at least I do..:lol: I wash mine down after every trip at the DIY quarter wash. I only use water, no soap. I'm a little careful around the electrical plugs and such, but other than that I let 'er rip. Sometimes I'll even let it run while I'm washing.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

careful around the decals is all.

Ganzer


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Keep the pressure away from any seals. They don't like it.:lol: You can blow sand and grit right past most.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Make sure you get the radiator good and clean. I had mine packed with mud when I first got it. It started over-heating many miles out on the trail. When you are done washing it, you might want to look in the airbox for water. If you have driving in any deep water, make sure you check the belt housing for water. There is a drain plug for this. My belt housing froze solid out on the ice one year. The water had been in there since September.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I usually use my pressure washer. Becareful with the stickers and plastic. The pressure washer can remove stickers ( like the orv one you need). But I have seen pressure washers cut the fenders and the radiators.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys. Mine was used only for ice fishing, so it is really not that bad. I take it out for a few spins in the summer just to keep everything flowing. The water only tip is something I probably would not have done. Thanks to all and have a good summer.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

If you used it when there was water on the ice, check that belt housing for water.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

If you are able to, I would just use the hose at home with a soft brush and car soap. The pressure wash seems a bit to strong.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

THe pressure from the car wash or even power washers can force water and dirt past seals and into bearings. Put the effort in and do it with the hose. Unless you enjoy needless maintenance.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Just try not to "water blast" the atv and you will be set! Common sense goes a long way here.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Big Reds said:


> Just try not to "water blast" the atv and you will be set! Common sense goes a long way here.


 You said it, just don't stand right on top of it and you will be ok. A clean machine is a good running machine


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Then spray WD-40 on it,and wipe it (plastic and all) it will look brand new.
And will be easier to clean,next time.....thats what I do


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hemidan said:


> Then spray WD-40 on it,and wipe it (plastic and all) it will look brand new.
> And will be easier to clean,next time.....thats what I do


Except the handlebar grips, seat, and foot pegs. I learned my lesson about that once. I armoralled my seat. :lol:


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> Except the handlebar grips, seat, and foot pegs. I learned my lesson about that once. I armoralled my seat. :lol:



:lol:

that would be like putting Armor all,on your steering wheel and floor mats..in your car...........:yikes:


----------

